# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Generative Photos, Rosebud AI, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Rosebud AI, Inc.

instagram.com/generative.photos

----------


## Airicist

Nov 19, 2019

Generative Photos demo

"25,000 AI Photos"
25k diverse & customizable free stock photos generated by AI

----------

